# Anybody going tommorow night?



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Going to try and do a repete of last friday night if the weather holds.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Would if i could but some of us have to work oke


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Going to make my inaugural trip tomorrow night. I'm just keeping my fingers crossed that the rain will hold off long enough for me to put some in the boat. There's gonna be 4 of us on the boat tommorrow night so I've got enought people to really load the boat if the fish are there. Only problem is that 2 sets of eyes are GREENHORNS so we'll see how it goes. I'm gonna carry a buddy of mine and his girlfriend that have never been.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Well the weather forecast for the Milton area is 80% chance of rain on Saturday and Sunday calling for about a 1/2 inch Saturday and 1/3 inch Sunday. You never know though they have been wrong before. Good luck if you can get out there!


----------

